# About the Dogma 65.1 size



## T I'm (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello, i'm Tim from Hong Kong, i'm riding a 2011 Gitane Definitive The one(size 52cm), now i considering on a Dogma 65.1, Hong Kong dealer told me the size 51.5 and 50 are fit for me, beacuse i have first time to comprehend the Pinarello frame...:blush2: someone can give me suggestion, should i choose the size 51.5cm or 50cm?

i'm 170cm, imseam 80cm, Saddle Height 70.7  cm, if i choose the 51.5cm, the setting will make the seat post looks shorty?

Anyone can share your dogma size in 51.5 or 50cm, and Saddle Height about 70cm?

My english is not good enough, take it easy on me
many thx~

View attachment 279236
View attachment 279235


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Tim

Measure the reach and stack of your current frame. This will help with your decision. 

There is only a 15mm difference in seat tube length between your chosen frames. What length stem do you have and how many spacers are you using?


----------



## T I'm (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Spark, I'm using 90mm stem and 20mm spacers

I do not want to like this setting... 
View attachment 279254


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

If you choose the 515 frame you would have aproximatley 148-157mm of seat post showing plus saddle, drop to the 500 frame you would gain 15mm of seat post. 

The vertical drop from saddle to bars may be your deciding factor as you may have to run with more spacers than you are currently using to enable you to go with the 500 frame. This would then shorten the reach futher and require a longer stem (neither of which may be aesthetically pleasing to you).

To help offer an informed opinion please can you provide your current reach and stack
measurements?


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Spark said:


> If you choose the 515 frame you would have aproximatley 148-157mm of seat post showing plus saddle, drop to the 500 frame you would gain 15mm of seat post.
> 
> The vertical drop from saddle to bars may be your deciding factor as you may have to run with more spacers than you are currently using to enable you to go with the 500 frame. This would then shorten the reach futher and require a longer stem (neither of which may be aesthetically pleasing to you).
> 
> ...



https://www.ciclipinarello.com/geometrie/geometrie_dogma65.jpg

Based on the geometry of your current bike, I think the correct size you should get for the Dogma 65.1 is the 51.5cm.


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

PLEASE, definitely the 50 !!! I know exactly your problems and I guarantee you that with the 51,5 the graphics of the seat post will touch the seat tube which looks awful! With your inseam you have to take the 50.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

steiger1 said:


> PLEASE, definitely the 50 !!!


^ For sure, go with the 50.
Pinas are bigger than they look on paper.


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Pinas are bigger than they look on paper.


Exactly!


----------



## T I'm (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you!! thank you for the reply, actually i have ordered a Dogma 65.1 color of 762 Movistar 50cm by the Hong Kong Dealer long time ago... (10 months ago)...recently they told me, Pinarello four cabinets stolen..(What!? really !? that's a big news, why can not find this news on internet?) So many asian orders will delay.... i send some email to the online cycle store, they told me the color of 762 50cm was sold out... God...
Now i just waiting.......

PINARELLO cabinets stolen message, someone ever heard that?


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

No but hang in there. It will be worth the wait! Hopefully you still have your pictured bike to ride.


----------



## ml29 (Jun 3, 2011)

You may want to try a 48.5. I'm also 170 height with a saddle height of 68cm, I use a 90mm stem and still have part of the d on the seat post hidden by the frame on my 48.5 dogma2. My previous bike was a 51.5 2011 Paris with 90mm stem but I felt quite stretched out hence the change. I had very little seat post showing on this setup.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

T I'm said:


> i have ordered a Dogma 65.1 color of 762 Movistar 50cm by the Hong Kong Dealer long time ago... (10 months ago)


Try Bellatisport.com , they can get any paint job in a lot less than ten months, and will likely be far cheaper too, six to ten weeks delivery and about $4100


Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think2 2013



> Pinarello four cabinets stolen


Not cabinets, shipping containers.
Happens more often than anyone would like to admit, especially shipping companies...


----------



## T I'm (Apr 17, 2013)

$4100 What!? :mad2:too cheap, is that a fake site? unbelievable...




Cinelli 82220 said:


> Try Bellatisport.com , they can get any paint job in a lot less than ten months, and will likely be far cheaper too, six to ten weeks delivery and about $4100
> 
> 
> Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think2 2013
> ...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Not fake, Bellati is a fairly well known ex-pro based in Switzerland.

Great to deal with. If your local dealer is telling you that a certain color is sold out (in other words, the dealer is too lazy to order it) Bellati is the one guy who can probably get it.


----------



## ajima98 (Apr 26, 2013)

View attachment 279717


Hi,
I am 171 with 83cm inseam. My seatpost is 730. I have 120cm stem and 5mm spacer. Sadle to bar drop is 10cm. My pina is size 50. I culd go with size 515...but i prefer the long seatpost look...sexier i Think2.


----------

